# Does anyone have experience of NHS consultations



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Ive managed to persuade my GP to refer me to NHS consultant on the basis I'm over 35 and been ttc for 6 months or longer. I'm not sure how useful this will be to me but want to get the most out of it.

I'm serioulsy doubting I will get any funding for treatment but wandering what experience people have on this front. I'm sort of assuming I have had most of the basic tests they would do as Ive had HSG/amh etc.. If nothing else it would nice to hear consultants opinion as to what my next steps should be.

Any ideas?


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Morrigan

I had an nhs consult, referred by the endocrinology team becuase of my pituitary problems. I was expecting to be referred to the attached ACU (at the Birmingham Women's) as a private patient, but the dr that I saw in the clinic was the one that wrote on my notes that the ACU should look into funding - I was really surprised. I met the criteria becuase of my diagnosis rather than the time scale (which for me would've been 2 years I think as I am 35, although I'm not far off that now   ) and the pct wanted a letter stating that I could never become pregnant without treatment.

If your PCT's guidelines state that you can be referred after trying for 6months or more, and you meet all their other requirements (mine were FSH levels, BMI, non smoker and being childless) then I can't see why not. I managed to track down the pct manager and spoke with her on the phone and email and she was lovely and really helpful. I didn't get the impression that I was the first single woman to go that route round here, and I'm fairly certain that there would be same sex couples getting funding.

I would arm yourself with all the info you can re the pct's criteria. The dr won't be the one actually making the decision, so if you can get them to look into funding for you then it's a start.

I didn't have any additional tests as I'd already had them. I could've had the hysteroscopy that I had a while ago on the NHS but chose to pay for it so speed things up.


I have everything crossed for you!! At the very least it will be another opinion  - go in armed with questions.


E xxx


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi Morrigan
I also saw NHS consultants (due to multiple endocrine problems).  It depends a lot on which particular consultant you see.  The man I saw in London was very unsympathetic and implied that the fertility side of my hormone problems wasn't an issue because I was single    .  When I moved to Brighton I stamped my foot a bit to get re referred and saw a lovely lady consultant had all blood tests/investigations and drugs for free and was referred to a private clinic for actual treatment (the only bit I paid for).  Like Esperanza said definitely go in armed with questions.  I'm sure that the rules regarding single women and treatment have changed slightly, not in regard to payment but the right for a single woman to know whether she is actually fertile.  When I started on this journey 15 years ago I couldn't even get basic blood tests done because I didn't have a partner  .  Hopefully times are a changing.  Good luck with your appointment. I hope you get some answers and some funding   
Upsy
xxx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Morrigan

I saw an NHS consultant (I knew I would not get funding for treatment as I already have a child, never mind being over 40 and single!) - but my GP is keen on getting what you can done on the NHS and she said I would qualify for "investigations".  Anyway, they did the following (I'm sure you will have had most of these): pelvic u/s scan, testosterone, estradiol, prolactin and they would have done FSH, LH and progesterone but I had already had those through the GP.  They also offered me an HSG.  (No mention of AMH, interestingly - don't think they do that on the NHS).

I think whether you will get funding for treatment will depend on where you live and which PCT it is.  I saw recently from the Gay and Lesbian boards that several same sex couples have had funding for treatment in various parts of the UK.  

I have to warn you that (based on my limited experience) consultants in the NHS do seem to assume you are in a couple (although I guess that's true with the world in general   ).  I had to fill in a medical questionnaire before my appt and one question was "How many times a week do you have sexual intercourse?"  I didn't want to answer that truthfully (big fat zero) in case they sent me away, never to darken their door again, so I wrote "two attempts per month during fertile period" (this is true because I have a known donor and we have been trying at home by the "glass and syringe" method).  Anyway, I got into the consultation room and I could see from his face as he read the questionnaire that the gynaecologist did not like my answer to that question!  He then said "We need to know how many times a week you have sexual intercourse, we don't like ladies to worry about when their fertile period is, it puts too much stress on them".  I kept quiet and he then said (in an exasperated manner) "It's a very simple question - how many times a week do you have sexual intercourse?"  So that was rather a sticky moment - I never did admit to him that I was single...   

Anyway, good luck with yours - hopefully you will have a more enlightened gynaecologist!

B xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd not thought about not mentioning it but my gp has referred so I'm sure that she will of explained!

I doubt I will het funding but at least I'll get advice! I think that same sex couples could say you were discriminating against them but as far as I know whilst it's illegal to discriminate against someone on the grounds if race age or sexuality it's not illegal to discriminate because they are single- don't get me started on that one as I think singles are the most discriminated against group.

I think I probably have had most if the tests but hey will be interesting!


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

ooooo  Bethany that sounds toe curling!!!  I had similar experiences early on.  Once I started being completely up front it all got a lot easier.  I think the NHS is more with it these days, although there are bound to be a few dinosaurs still knocking around    It should be every womans right to find out if they are fertile or not and if not why not with out having to concoct imaginary liaisons/partners/husbands   At the stage of my initial investigations I was still hoping the liaisons might come along    I just wanted to know where I stood.


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

morrigan said:


> I'd not thought about not mentioning it but my gp has referred so I'm sure that she will of explained!
> 
> I doubt I will het funding but at least I'll get advice! I think that same sex couples could say you were discriminating against them but as far as I know whilst it's illegal to discriminate against someone on the grounds if race age or sexuality it's not illegal to discriminate because they are single- don't get me started on that one as I think singles are the most discriminated against group.
> 
> I think I probably have had most if the tests but hey will be interesting!


Actually Morrigan, many same sex couples and single gays/lesbians are refused treatment by clinics, I've been there and so have many others. Only one UK clinic is known for refusing single straight women (very well known one) and they also refuse to treat same sex couples/single gay women too but many more won't treat same sex couples/single gay women. It's a lot easier to get treatment by pretending to be a straight single woman than admitting you're a single lesbian. Straight single women are definitely not the most discriminated against group by far.

As for funding, very few PCT's will see same sex couples or single women. There are probably equal numbers of those that will see both, but then they won't see single gay women at all, making them the most discriminated group.


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Blimey - I hadn't thought of that - how is you sexuality any if there business- I hate unfairness. I was actually referring to the fact you can legally challenge them under human rights act for discrimination against sexuality but who has the money energy for that whilst on this journey.

I'm guessing I'm lucky I'm on this journey at a time when others have pioneered before and I should be grateful. I'm in the loud and proud of my descion category and am very grateful I've not yet met with judgemental reactions


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Unfortunately the clause about the child's welfare/need for a father is the loophole which means you can't challenge them legally with regards to sexuality and that's how the clinics got around it. 

It amazes me that so many straight people (not necessarily here on FF) really believe that that sexuality discrimination isn't still a huge thing in the UK. People still get sacked from jobs or not offered jobs or interviews etc as well as million other things such as abuse on the streets etc. Racism has come a lot further. 

I hope you get something useful out of your consultation at the very least.


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Bethany i'm absolutely itching to know......what answer did you finally give the doc??!! or did you just sit in silence until he changed the subject??! God what a mare!

I don't think my GP will help me get any tests on the nhs.  A while ago i thought she was sympathetic to my cause and was going to do what she could to help me out but she's recently turned rather unsupportive and a bit of an uber *****...i'm a bit torn and think i should go to another gp at my surgery but you don't know until you've seen them what they might try and swing for you.  it's so bloody unfair....grrrrrr

GG x


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi GG

To continue the story (since you ask!), I said something along the lines of "Well, it's hard to say, it all depends, but we make sure we have two attempts a month during my fertile period".  And then he gave me a bit of a lecture: "If you're trying to tell me you don't have sex very often, you should just be honest".  Well, I suppose I was sort of saying that  .  And then he said "We often find that is a problem, particular among parents of young children.  You should be having sex 3 times a week throughout your cycle.  And don't worry about whether it's your fertile period or not - it adds too much stress.  Just try to make more time for sex".  I promised I would do my best (some chance  ) and, lecture over, he changed the subject to much safer ground (u/s scans and HSGs)  .

So an interesting experience!  I knew I was unlikely to actually see this doc again (since I was having to go private for the treatment) so I didn't feel compelled to admit my singleness.  But it's a shame that the medical profession, by default, seem to expect that everyone seeking fertility treatment is in a heterosexual relationship.

If your GP is being unsympathetic, could you not just say that you are concerned about your fertility and want to get things checked out so you know how much time you have left to find a partner?

B xx


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Grrr that doc of yours Bethany has really wound me up!


----------



## bubble love (Apr 29, 2010)

upsydaisy said:


> Hi Morrigan
> I also saw NHS consultants (due to multiple endocrine problems). It depends a lot on which particular consultant you see. The man I saw in London was very unsympathetic and implied that the fertility side of my hormone problems wasn't an issue because I was single   . When I moved to Brighton I stamped my foot a bit to get re referred and saw a lovely lady consultant had all blood tests/investigations and drugs for free and was referred to a private clinic for actual treatment (the only bit I paid for). Like Esperanza said definitely go in armed with questions. I'm sure that the rules regarding single women and treatment have changed slightly, not in regard to payment but the right for a single woman to know whether she is actually fertile. When I started on this journey 15 years ago I couldn't even get basic blood tests done because I didn't have a partner  . Hopefully times are a changing. Good luck with your appointment. I hope you get some answers and some funding
> Upsy
> xxx


May I ask you a little question. Did you get NHS funding for your treatment? As I too shall need to pay private and I've been under the womens hospital but straight away I was denied. May I also ask what PCT your under as I'm with Birmingham East & North..

Look Forward to hearing from you soon.
Bubbles x


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi bubble love   


I didn't get DIUI funded, but all my initial investigations/scans and drugs were funded.  I was referred by my consultant in Brighton to a private (and relatively cheap) clinic in Eastbourne.


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought I'd share my experience of consultation, In balance probablly wasn't worth the car parking fee!

consultant was pleasant enough- he had contacted the PCT prior to my appointment an ascertained that i would not eligable for funding for any thing. I also had to explain that AID and IUI where in fact not the same thing !!!

He intially wanted to know why i was taking clomid in a really ingdignant fashion and then when i started talking about taking progesterone he said he would prefer me to take clomid- When i asked him to explain he said my progesterone was probably low as I am producing poor quality of eggs and thats why my cycles are short. The treatment for this would be clomid. Great! In short I had already had all the tests he would recomend. I asked him what his opinion was on number of IUI attempts- he said three and when I asked if that was based on funding or clinical evidence he  clinically three then IVF. I don't think he was referring to unmedicated iui though.

Still at least i know now- got home to letter saying theres a waiting list for counselling as well so have decided Nhs next to useless for me then !


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, all I can say is at least you know your stuff and are clued up!!!  Also at least you know where you stand re funding rather than wondering whether they would have helped you.

Maybe you could conjour up a made up infertile boyfriend and then see whether they will treat you??!!

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Morrigan - what a waste of time, but I guess you weren't really expecting anything from them. I always steer clear of clomid due to the side effect of thinning the womb lining an every bit of the mm I need.



Bambiboo said:


> Maybe you could conjour up a made up infertile boyfriend and then see whether they will treat you??!!


 Bambiboo if you aren't a married couple they sometimes ask your partner's GP to refer the man, and would expect all the sperm analysis tests so prob a non starter.

L x


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

dumb question time ladies - 
I had my LH and FSH tested a year and a half ago and they came back normal. I thought it might be timely to get it tested again so have booked a doctors appointment on Thurs and will ask them if I can have it done then.
My question is, should I be asking for anything else to be tested? What else can you get done on the NHS?
I'm sure this has been answered before, so sorry if it has Thanks in advance.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

LH, FSH prolactin ann oestrodial on days 1-3 an a day 21 progesterone is what is commonely asked for, 
(a FBC and u/e, Thyroid function profile is useful for a health check, and of couse your infection screen, HIV, Hep B and C, ruebella, CMV etc is probably our of date being more than a year old)

Good luck

L x


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweet SA

My NHS gynae department does testosterone as well.  And you might want to ask them about AMH - I think they will say it's not done on the NHS, but worth an ask.

B xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

bethany you mention your nhs gynae dept, did you manage to get some tests done even tho you're 42? i'm 42 on the 20th of this month and am desperately trying to get some tests done in time but i guess different stupid pcts have different stupid criteria.... really hacked off with doctors, nhs, pcts and the whole flippin' frustrating shebang of bureaucracy at the moment...


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi GG - yes, my GP said that I would still be entitled to investigations on the NHS even though I'm 42. But I would not be entitled to NHS treatment.

So the GP did day 3 FSH, LH, TSH, and day 21 progesterone - and then the NHS gynaecologist did prolactin, testosterone, estradiol, chlamydia, high vaginal swab, ultrasound of pelvis, and they also offered me an HSG.

But as you say I don't know if different PCTs have different policies - mine is Bucks. But I didn't explicitly say I was single as I wasn't sure whether this would have counted against me  .

B xx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

I didn't think you could get treatment on the NHS as a single woman, no matter what your age?


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Possibly not. I knew I wouldn't qualify for treatment anyway, on account of already having an LO as well as my age. But not sure how you stand for investigations as a single woman? Since I have a KD, I was able to talk about how we'd been "trying" for x months etc  . But I ran into a sticky situation with the gynaecologist who grilled me on how many times a week I had sex  (quite funny in retrospect - I think I posted that story a few weeks ago  ).

B xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

it never actually occurred to me to possibly be frugal with mentioning my singldeom, i've got such a big mouth i always blab everything to my doc... i did go to see her when i was happier earlier this year as i was seeing someone i should have just kept my mouth shut about it not working out.... hey ho...we still have  a right to find out if we're basically fertile...

ok so i see what you mean about getting investigations but not treatment... i wasn't expecting to get any tx but i would like some tests to try and keep costs down somewhat....and at least if you get referred for tests you get to see a specialist for once, cos as i've been abroad i haven't really had any contact with anyone who knows anything or can tell me anything about my chances of conceiving etc and my Gp doesn't know anything about this field and also doesn't want to know anything about helping me as she "thinks i'm too old, have left it too late and should just leave it now" stupid cow has really turned into an uber *****. 

i'm currently trying to get referred to st marys before i miss their cut off of being 42 on 20th of this month!! talk about stressful. even tho my gp suggested it and wrote to them i found out we're outside their gp catchment area (so need to go via a local consultant) and discovered i miss their cut off in less than 2 weeks so am tearing my hair out to still make this happen but my gp has washed her hands of it.  i'm west herts pct btw.

GG x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

haha have just noticed that the word b**ch gets changed to woman so i've called my gp the awful name of uber woman.....well i meant b**ch...


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

My gp was happy to refer me knowing I was single but I did tell him that I'd been trying with my ex for almost a year which wasn't exactly totally honest.

Bingbong x


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies to my earlier requests of which tests to have. I now have the forms for the blood tests...a bit like getting blood from a stone at the GP but hey ho....


----------

